# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Datos generales de las presas estudio multicriterio

## iccprsm

Buenas tardes a tod@s, me introduzco en el mundo de las presas y los embalses con el fin de realizar un estudio multicriterio de los mismos. Para ello, estoy recopilando datos de las distintas tipologías de presas y embalse, con el incoveniente de que datos hidráulicos tengo casi al 100% pero datos económicos de su ejecución o tipología de su explotación la base de datos merma en gran cantidad sobre todo en las más antiguas. Es por ello, que si me alguien me pudiera decir donde puedo encontrar datos de los importes de ejecución de las presas y la tipología de explotación les estaría gratamente agradecido. Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas tardes a tod@s, me introduzco en el mundo de las presas y los embalses con el fin de realizar un estudio multicriterio de los mismos. Para ello, estoy recopilando datos de las distintas tipologías de presas y embalse, con el incoveniente de que datos hidráulicos tengo casi al 100% pero datos económicos de su ejecución o tipología de su explotación la base de datos merma en gran cantidad sobre todo en las más antiguas. Es por ello, que si me alguien me pudiera decir donde puedo encontrar datos de los importes de ejecución de las presas y la tipología de explotación les estaría gratamente agradecido. Muchas gracias.
> Un saludo.



Hola y bienvenido!

Aunque es un trabajo duro (muy duro) en el BOE tendrás los presupuestos de concesión de los proyectos de todas las obras civiles, entre ellas las presas. Claro está que el presupuesto de proyecto no suele ser el importe final de la obra, pero es un comienzo.

Dudo que haya una base de datos con los importes de ejecución. Quizás alguna CHx tenga los de sus presas. Es cuestión de ir preguntando una por una.

----------


## iccprsm

Muchas gracias Lujan, comenzaré a darle caña al boe. Aunque es una ardua tarea, si consigo realizar este estudio, espero poder realizar una tabla mediante la cual se pueda obtener una idea inicial para el planteamiento de futuros proyectos sin acudir a grandes cálculos.
Un saludo.

----------

